# Andris Nelsons Bruckner



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

So far only nos. 3 and 4 have been recorded, by DG. I listened to both in 24/96 format. The SQ and playing are fantastic.

I was not overly impressed by no. 3, however. Perhaps that was due to the edition used.

No. 4 was terrific in all regards. Perhaps not quite as spacious as Thielemann and Celibidache, but still a wonderful performance.

I await no. 5, as it is very challenging to get it right, sprawling as it is, with glimpses of Paradise and Purgatory. Hopefully it will live up to the cycle so far.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I haven't listened to No.4. I think you may be right that the Nelsons Cycle is going to try to win the SQ prize inside the big labels with a Top Bruckner orchestra and a reknowed conductor.

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Not exactly on topic but there was mention a few days ago of Nezet-Seguin's cycle from Montreal ... I haven't heard them but he did an exceptional original version of the 3rd with the Staatskapelle Dresden from a live concert.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

^^

I remember you reccomending it like a year ago. I listened to it and found it ok-average:









Bruckner
_*Symphony No.3 in D minor*_ Live recording
1873 Original Version, Ed. Nowak
Staatskapelle Dresden
*Yannick Nézet-Seguin
Profil-Hanssler (2008/2016 Issue Edition)*

Even with the first version, the way YNS struggles with the brass section is appalling. It's clean but anyway it messes during certain bits. The pace in the first movement is very risky, slowing down in certain sections and with generic tempo in the rest. Those stunts are not always refined by the orchestra, but the issues start fading in the other three movements. The issue for me is the version.


----------

